# Quick trip to AZ tomorrow



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

My girl and I are heading out to Mesa & Tuscon tomorrow to pick up a couple bikes. We plan on being in Mesa around 10:00 am for a few hours, then heading to Tucson for the afternoon/evening. If any local Caber's would like to meet up for a beer, lunch, dinner or would like to share their collection with us, please PM! Thanks!


----------



## TheDXjedi (Jan 26, 2019)

Safe travels brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

TheDXjedi said:


> Safe travels brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gonna have to miss the LB swap. Keep an eye out for me


----------



## TR6SC (Jan 26, 2019)

Wish I was going with you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

TR6SC said:


> Wish I was going with you.



Let's roll


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 26, 2019)

Must be getting something cool. Post some pic's when you get 'em !


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 26, 2019)

Are you getting a bike from @Jarod24  ? I haven't seen him around for some time now.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 26, 2019)

If you're shopping and bringing a trailer you can visit this guy. https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/fountain-hills-vintage-bicycleseach/6760815077.html.    Have a nice trip.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 26, 2019)

Love Tucson...safe travels...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 26, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> If you're shopping and bringing a trailer you can visit this guy. https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/fountain-hills-vintage-bicycleseach/6760815077.html.    Have a nice trip.



Dibs!!!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jan 26, 2019)

My brother lives in Queen Creek and my Uncle lives in Mesa

Safe travels Mike and Luisa


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 27, 2019)

Meeting up in Downtown Mesa for lunch at about 1:00 in case anyone wants to join us...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 27, 2019)

I sure would enjoy meeting you for lunch! I heading out to Scottsdale right now to celebrate my Grandson's and Son in Laws Birthday. Enjoy your visit to Mesa!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 27, 2019)

TFTI!


----------



## mrg (Jan 27, 2019)

You might have passed these guys on the way, they were at LB today from Mesa-Tuson area.


----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm in Phoenix and I haven't seen these bikes up for sale - they obviously must save them and get that Cali $.  Lots of gas and time!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 30, 2019)

Did you pick anything up worth posting?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Did you pick anything up worth posting?



Picked up a bike for local bud Justin (@Balloonatic ) as well as one for my ladyfriend. I'll post up pics as soon as it's all together & road-worthy...hopefully this coming weekend. It's pretty badass.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2019)

mrg said:


> You might have passed these guys on the way, they were at LB today from Mesa-Tuson area.View attachment 939364



Did you pick up anything goo @mrg ?? Looks like a nice spread.


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2019)

Na, nothing much I needed out there but walked away with a 67 Deluxe Violet Sting Ray somebody walked in with right as I was starting up to go home


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 1, 2019)

Mike picked this up for me, thanks SOOO much to he and Luisa... they are the very spirit of this hobby.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 1, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Mike picked this up for me, thanks SOOO much to he and Luisa... they are the very spirit of this hobby.
> 
> View attachment 941663




Sweet! I believe I've seen that before at Ralph's place. Only person in Mesa that I know plays with these. Congrats!


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 1, 2019)

Thank you! It didn't come from Ralph though, it was a year long saga to get this bike from Europe. New Mexico Brant, Ford Mike, and many others came together to get it here, and it's a miracle it survived the journey. Someday the whole sorted story will come out, but for now it's enough to say it's a miracle bike.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 1, 2019)

Phenomenal


----------



## Santee (Feb 2, 2019)

Very nice silver king.


----------

